#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Дождались

## Ersh

Компания ABBYY выпустила в продажу революционный продукт  ABBYY FineReader 9.0, с поддержкой иврита, китайского, японского и тайского языков. Подробности>>>>

----------


## Zom

Хотел было обрадоваться - подумал сначала что Лингво выпустили с тайским языком! -)))

А файнридер с поддержкой тайского я покамест даже и не знаю зачем мне -)

----------


## Ersh

> Хотел было обрадоваться - подумал сначала что Лингво выпустили с тайским языком! -)))
> 
> А файнридер с поддержкой тайского я покамест даже и не знаю зачем мне -)


Для людей, работающих с китайским, всегда была проблема перевода бумажных текстов в электронные, особенно мультиязычных.

----------

